# Dirty bird or sick?



## baileycrow26 (Jun 27, 2018)

Annie has recently developed this brown dirty brown looking spot on her beak/head... is this from her digging around in her food dish or is this some form of sickness?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Are you referring to the spot right above the cere, it's hard to tell from your pictures but it looks a bit discolored there. It could be due to a nasal discharge, has she been sneezing at all?


----------



## baileycrow26 (Jun 27, 2018)

she kinda does this “pew” thing with her nose but not obnoxiously sneezing she’s been floofing up every few minutes

this brown by her beak


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Unless you are referring to the space right above her nares (nostrils) I don't see any brown spot. I do see a spot above her nares but I cannot tell if it is discolored feathers or more of a bald spot perhaps from a moult where the feathers have not yet grown in. If you think she is ill you should see an avian vet for an exam.


----------



## baileycrow26 (Jun 27, 2018)

Cody said:


> Unless you are referring to the space right above her nares (nostrils) I don't see any brown spot. I do see a spot above her nares but I cannot tell if it is discolored feathers or more of a bald spot perhaps from a moult where the feathers have not yet grown in. If you think she is ill you should see an avian vet for an exam.


it is discolored and kinda goes up by her eyes like dirty feathers. i don't have any avian vets within a 3 hour radius.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The brownish spot right above her cere is simply where she is starting to molt.

However, if she is sneezing, then you need to find an exotic veterinarian with experience dealing with small birds and have her examined.

When there are no Avian Vets within the area then its important you be proactive, find an exotic pet veterinarian that deals with small birds with whom you are comfortable and develop a good relationship with him/her so you'll have the necessary resources if/when your budgie becomes ill.*


----------



## baileycrow26 (Jun 27, 2018)

FaeryBee said:


> *The brownish spot right above her cere is simply where she is starting to molt.
> 
> However, if she is sneezing, then you need to find an exotic veterinarian with experience dealing with small birds and have her examined.
> 
> When there are no Avian Vets within the area then its important you be proactive, find an exotic pet veterinarian that deals with small birds with whom you are comfortable and develop a good relationship with him/her so you'll have the necessary resources if/when your budgie becomes ill.*


i truly can't tell if it's a sneeze. my p'lett used to do it but it sounds like she is kinda just blowing air out her nose. not like a sneezing chirp


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I suggest you start doing your research and find an exotic pet veterinarian that sees small birds.

It's better to take her in for a "well-birdie" check-up and establish a good relationship with the vet now. If there is something wrong, you'll find out and if not, then the vet will have a baseline in case there are any future injuries or illnesses.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I agree with trying to find an avian vet. If your budgie is not sick now, it’s still important to establish a relationship with one for the future. To get a well bird check up when you first get a bird is a good idea, and is strongly recommended.


----------

